
Emma Jung and her impossible husband - tintinnabula
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/09/emma-jung-and-her-impossible-husband/
======
0xdeadbeefbabe
> he thought men should be polygamous but that Emma should be his alone

I should probably still trust the author, but huh?

~~~
avocad
He allowed himself to have other women, he didn't allow her to have other man.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Yes that's the definition

~~~
sammydavis
If men can see other women, but women must be 'faithful' with only one man,
there's a clear scaling limitation. And I am assuming he was not bi. He should
have said " _We_ can have sex with other women", then he'd not be restricting
here. /sarcasm

